# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Internal load bearing wall removal

## Mcal247

Good Evening guys,  
I'm in the early stages of planning on removing an internal cupboard to make the entrance hall way a little bigger. Having look at the roof safe i have a large UB200 I-Beam that supports the ceiling currently support on the RHS of the cupboard wall.  
Before i get this drawn up and engineered i just wanted to see if what i'm thinking is heading on the right track.  
There is currently a UB200 that is spanned over the dinning room that i will plan on doing a beam-beam connection to support the roof. Im either looking at flange from the new piece of steel and bolt
on the existing or get it welded ? 
I hope my drawings makes sense ?

----------

